# ubuntu login



## fredobrien

Hi. I installed ubuntu 64 with out any problem. It comes up asks me to login. I can not put any thing in to let me in, user name or password. I Did sudo passwd. I Changed the password,still will not let me in. This is kind of dumb if it will not let in to use the os. For a new user this is no good. Help needed. Thanks Fred.


----------



## K-B

Did you not set up a user account name & password during the install? How are you changing the password if you can't login?


----------



## fredobrien

Yes, I did set up a user account name and password during installation. When I type in my user name, it ask for the password but it does nothing when I put it in. So I changed the password, but it still doesn't reconize it. Thanks. Fred


----------



## K-B

When you put in the password, it doesn't tell you that it is an invalid password or something? Try typing in the user name and no password and see what happens.


----------



## fredobrien

No it does nothing. You would think that installing os & reboot would let you in. How ever it asks you to login. Mandriva just comes up. I thought ubuntu would to. I'm lost here. Never had this to happen before. Thanks Fred.


----------



## K-B

Fred, you say you installed the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, so you must have a AMD64 processor? In Ubuntu, you cannot login to an root account by default, if you want to do an action that requires root password, you type in YOUR password. Anyway, the problem here is that you cannot login at all. When you type your password, do a row of asterisks come up? Are you sure the the keyboard is functioning?


----------



## fredobrien

Yes to the 64. No asterisks show up. nothing happens. Yes the key board is working, Can type user name. Thanks. Fred


----------



## K-B

btw, is it Ubuntu v. 6.06 Dapper Drake? I'm on right now with the live cd, and I see that when you type in a username, it then goes to a screen asking for the password. The password comes up in large round dots. If it is incorrect, it says "Username or password is incorrect. Letters must be typed in the correct case." Yours does not do that? I have two things to try, (1) type in your username, then carefully type in the password, even if you don't see anything happening on the screen. Then press enter and see what happens. (2) For username type in "ubuntu" (without quotes). When prompted for a password, don't type anything but press enter. This works on the Live cd, not sure about the installed. let me know what happens.


----------



## fredobrien

Hi. I have tried everything. Nothing seems to work. User name password is incorrect. I know they are right. 3 installs, no login. I'm done, will try a different linux os. Something is not right. Disk may be bad? Thanks for the help. Fred.


----------



## K-B

Yeah, its possible the download was corrupted. I guess thats a bad experience with Ubuntu. You might be interested in trying Kubuntu, it's Ubuntu with the nicer KDE desktop. I also recommend Suse, my experience with it has been very good. Suse is more of a paid version, but they have an free OpenSuse version also


----------



## kodi

I had that problem when i first installed Ubuntu, it turn out that i had to put in my user name twice, instead of brian I had to use brianbrian


----------



## K-B

funny how different setups do different things. When I installed Ubuntu the first time, I didn't have any problems. But I'm not a fan of the Gnome desktop.


----------



## fredobrien

I did the two name, login incorrect. I think dvd is bad. Thanks for the help.


----------



## K-B

You're welcome. Come again! (Not that I'm wishing you bad luck:wink


----------



## fredobrien

I tried another dvd same thing. What do you do when it says to login? I,m not putting in the right thing . I guess I do'nt know what they want! Any place to get help from ubuntu? Do they want me to like mount a login or what????


----------



## Arathald

From the sound of it, you are not trying to log in via gdm (the gradphical login manager), but through the shell. Is this correct?

Did you install a gui version or the server version?

how are you using the sudo passwd command if you can't log in at all?

what do you mean it does nothing when you type in your password (the phrase "it does nothing" is one of the notorious generic tech support phrases -- it could mean that it gives an error, that it hangs, that it just doesn't display keyboard input.....)? Does it just not display? Have you tied typing it in anyways and pressing enter? If you are not using a graphical system, for security reasons, it is normal for your password not to display at all, not even as asterisks.


----------



## fredobrien

It comes up login. I can put in user name & password from there it goes to tell about free os with no warranty. next it comes up with something like [email protected]:~$ from here anything I put in or try is incorrect or denies access.


----------



## Arathald

uuhhh... you're getting the bash shell
it sounds like you don't have any gui installed. at the prompt, try typing "sudo gdm" and see what happens
also try pressing ctrl+alt+F7

your system is working perfectly properly, there's nothing wrong with it-- it's doing exactly what it should.

What version of Ubuntu are you using, and what disk did you download (or if you are using a pressed disk, what does it say on it?)

And then when it boots up, are you just pressing enter to install, or are you typing anything first, or, in the case of 6.06, moving to any other menu options?


Meanwhile, it is extremely beneficial for you to learn how to us the command line interface if you ever want to do anything in it (the same is true for windows, but is stifled a lot more -- that one of the reasons linux is more powerful and more versatile). Try this site: http://www.linuxcommand.org/


----------



## K-B

Since you're a new user though, you're gonna want a GUI (graphical user interface). Must be you downloaded teh wrong version.


----------



## Arathald

yes, absolutely-- you don't want to be stuck in command line mode forever as a new user (i myself don't mind it, but I'm one of them wierd linux geeks....).

All I was suggesting (sorry if it sounded like anything different) was that you take the time to also learn command line. But you definitely do want to reinstall with the correct version.


----------



## fredobrien

Ubuntn 5.4 64. Yes I pressed enter. Using a pressed disk. I have been using mandriva for 1year or so. Real easy to use. I have 6.06 64 on its way [in mail now] I think i'll wait & install it. What do I need to know before I install. Like the GUI. Thanks for the linuxcommand site, a lot to learn. Will work on it . Have little time to many things going on. Thanks for your time. Fred


----------



## K-B

You actually don't have to know anything about Ubuntu (although basic Linux knowledge is beneficial) to use it. That is part of all the hype about it, an easy-to-use interface.


----------



## fredobrien

If it did not install the GUI did I miss that at the start? Do I set that when it asks to install? I would like to start a computer club to show off linux , but I need to learn a little more. No linux around here.


----------



## K-B

I do not know what happened to your installation, for me that (installing without GUI) was not an option. Maybe if you do an advanced installation it would be. But if you do a normal installation, it is very easy to follow the steps. 
Your computer club idea is pretty cool.


----------



## Arathald

Yes, it is true that Ubuntu is known for being easy to use, but it is nevertheless extremely beneficial for anyone who wants do do more than just get their email and browse the internet to learn linux commands.

And it is true that in ubuntu, just pressing enter will give you a gui, so I don't know what's wrong with it. What happens when you press ctrl+alt+F7?

also, Xserver may be configured incorrectly -- 6.06 should be much better for you, it's a lot easier to get started on.

I really do like the idea of a computer club, I have converted a large number of people in my high school to linux, and im hoping to do the same in college next year. Once you learn more about linux, you'll be able to do some really neat stuff (I have my own bag of tricks like setting up a distributed rendering system on a bunch of random PC's using live cd's).


----------



## fredobrien

sudo gdm = gdm already running. aborting. ctrl+alt+f7 x server came up. had to reboot computer. Screen for xserver, the x server is now disabled. Restart gdm. One said its running the other said no. How do you know how to fix it?


----------



## Arathald

what do you mean you had to reboot the computer when xserver came up? was it just a gray screen with an "x" for your cursor?

Also, you don't have to reboot if something in the xserver stops working, just press ctrl+alt+f1 (you have seven different terminals you can access, ctrl+alt+f1 through f7).

Try typing


Code:


ps -ax | less | grep gdm

 then find the pid that corresponds to the gdm (there should be two, and the one after it, not displayed is xorg -- e.g. gdm is 7630 and 7631, xorg will be 7632) and using the sudo kill [pid] command on each of the three, then type sudo gdm.

also try typing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which will allow you to reconfigure your graphics settings if they are messed up


----------



## fredobrien

When I did the ctrl+alt+f7 it locked the xserver up. Had to reboot, there was no gray screen it was the screen that said xserver was disabled. Could you give me more information on the Sudo kill [pid]? Will try later what you recomended.


----------



## Arathald

oh, thats a configuration error -- what kind of video card and what kind of monitor are you using?


----------



## fredobrien

I have a 19" future power monitor. Video is a ati radeon x550xt pci-express.


----------



## Arathald

Hmm..... not sure.... I would say at this point if its possible to download the iso o wait until you get the cd for 6.06, do that and just do a fresh install.


----------



## fredobrien

Thanks again to all of you, [Kbalona,Kodi,Arathald] will work with it until 6.06 gets here. May get lucky & learn something. Thanks. Fred


----------



## fredobrien

Help please! I have the new kubuntu 6.06. I installed it go's to a black screen said kubuntu with a line under it . Will do nothing. what is going on?


----------



## OrTigaS

fredobrien said:


> Help please! I have the new kubuntu 6.06. I installed it go's to a black screen said kubuntu with a line under it . Will do nothing. what is going on?



What happens to your installtion? it goes through?


----------



## fredobrien

Yes I think so. When it called for a reboot it started the process but then it goes to the black screen that says kubuntu with the bar of progress but then it just stops there and wont go on any further or boot up. I feel like there is a compatibility problem with the video card or maybe the sata hard drive. If so how do we fix the problem? Or do you have any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## jbirdie1

*login prob*

in mid april i had the exact prob that fredobrien had, i installed - ubuntu 5.10 (current at the time) - and got the same password problem. i didnt post here cause i thought it was lame to complain about something as simple as a login...no offense fredobrien, in fact my hats off to ya and tkz!!! i tried this procedure on 2 machines with identical results. now i d/l 6.06 today and want to install it, will i have the same prob and sorry but i got confused with all the talk about the f1-f7 keys...which one do i hit when i experience this prob with dapper drake???sorry to be so stoopid but what do you expect from a winblows idiot!!!
i have live distros of suse, linspire, ubuntu, and knoppix, i have chosen ubuntu to install. i have messed around with the live ver, and that is the basis for my decision. i am scared ****less cause i have no idea what even a mount point is and what it is used for, but i gotta get away from microsnot b4 their new stuff comes out, so i'm gonna jump in the deep end and learn to swim!!!


----------



## fredobrien

When it freezes up the F7 key is suppose to unfreeze it, however in my case it doesn't do that, I had to ctrl+alt+del to reboot & it restarts goes right back to black screen with kubuntu & log in line & locks up. Im sorry I know kinda what the Fkeys do I just don't know how to explain it to you. Hopefully somebody else can explain it to you. Anybody? I don't think the video card is the problem. I'm sure 6.06 is loaded on the computer now Im wondering if the sata hard drive is the problem. I tried the startx but that didn't work. Thanks. Fred


----------



## Bartender

Do you have an older PC laying around that you could experiment with? Try installing with the same CD and see what happens? Breezy installed fine on an older PIII but refuses to even begin installation on modern homebrew PC. If you can get your hands on a spare PC at least that might tell us whether it's the install CD or the PC. 
ATI video cards are more problematic than Nvidia. Do you have basic onboard video you could try? Go into BIOS and ask the PC to use onboard? ATI card gave me trouble (locking up PC when screen saver came on); bought a basic Nvidia card and trouble disappeared.


----------



## fredobrien

I have tried ever thing suggested. I have tried ubuntu 5.10, mandriva 2006 all 3 doing same. Will not boot all the way up. Go to login stop. I'm stuck with xp pro. I can't believe xp worked fine installing & kubuntu is a problem. Is the ati video card the problem? Thanks.


----------



## fredobrien

I tried ever thing with no luck. I when out got a new video card {msi nvidia nx7300gs] kubuntu is installed & working. Thanks to everone for your help. Fred


----------



## Bartender

I admire your determination!
I wasn't able to guess at your level of Linux experience - if you're feeling lost over the next few weeks, I'd like to suggest Keir Thomas' "Beginning Ubuntu Linux" book. 
Thomas doesn't assume you spent four years learning computer sciences. It'd be immensely helpful to sit down with his book and your new Ubuntu install & go thru each of the chapters. IMO he wastes a little bit too much time with GIMP and OpenOffice, otherwise I think it's a solid intro to Ubuntu.


----------



## fredobrien

I have used mandriva for over a year. I had it on an older computer with no problems. Will look at the book. Thanks to all of you for your help. Fred.


----------



## fredobrien

Update. I gave up on kubuntu. First it didn't see or find the modem. Worked with it a few days. when to boot up computer & got the login problem again. Would not let me login. Did not see the video card [the new card that fixed the login]. Tried the command line says no permission or you don't have access. After a week or so going no were when back to mandriva 2006. What do you have to do touse command line as root? I did buy the book Beginning ubuntu linux. Keep hoping to fine that little glitch to make thing work better. Any help would be great. Thank. Fred


----------



## iamjuice

I am having the exact same problem on my dell xps laptop. I thought I messed up the first time I couldn't login. This is exactly what happens during install:

1. Get to the "Set up users and passwords" section. Choose a password for the new user: _________
- In this section I don't see where to enter the user's name. So I just enter a password and go to the next part that has me confirm the password.

2. Install takes a long time to complete. Login fails. I've tried logging in as root with the password i confirmed during install with no luck. I've also setup vmware to save the exact spot when I confirmed the password to verify if i missed anything.

The only things I think it can be are bad cd or keyboard layout was detected incorrectly which results incorrect login. Although it did detect a US keyboard for my laptop.

I am really annoyed at this problem...


----------



## fredobrien

I'm not sure what to tell you. I had to end up putting my name in two times. (fred fred) then password, I do not know why, but it let me in. You need a user name. You can try guest or root or user. Someone with more know how will come along & help you. Sorry I ended up going to PCLOS 2007. Fred


----------



## iamjuice

Finally! Ok for whatever reason at install selection I chose install for manufacture instead of install in text mode. Anyways it never tells you what user name was created! I found out how to find that username by going into recovery mode.

To get into recover mode, find username and change password:
-Boot into recovery mode. When grub shows up and gives boot selections choose a linux kernal that says (recovery) and type

cd /home
ls

your user name should be listed

to change your password type
passwd username where username is your username, and then exit


----------



## fredobrien

Good for you. It looks like they could make it easier to log in for the first time. Have fun with linux. Fred


----------

